# Automobile carry question?



## westsidedirty (Dec 28, 2017)

I received my CCW a few months back and I was wondering how you carry in Ohio in your car. I carry via IWB located near my back. It's not very comfortable or accessible while sitting in my car. Ohio law states:



> _Ohio requires a valid CHL in order to have a loaded firearm in a motor vehicle. If you have a CHL, a loaded firearm must be transported in one of the following ways:
> 
> In a holster secured on the person.
> In a closed case, bag, box, or other container that is in plain sight and that has a lid, a cover, or a closing mechanism with a zipper, snap, or buckle, which lid, cover, or closing mechanism must be opened for a person to gain access to the handgun
> The loaded handgun is securely encased by being stored in a closed glove compartment or center console, or in a case that is locked. A locked case does not need to be in plain sight (an unlocked case does)._


I've been taking my gun out of the holster and putting it in my center cup holder and by Ohio law this is not legal. 
Suggestions??


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I put my Glock 19 in the center console of my F150. CCW means concealed carry warrant. Ya just have to conceal it in a safe place....not a cup holder in plain sight. Also...YOU are the CCW holder not any passenger in your vehicle. YOU have to secure your weapon EVERY WHERE you go. I have to carry my gun with me....like when I go in a store when my wife is waiting in the truck. I am the CCW holder NOT my wife so I'm responsible for the firearm. Hey try a cross draw holster? What pistol do you Conceal carry? Take Care


----------



## westsidedirty (Dec 28, 2017)

I carry a Glock 19. I have never tried a cross draw holster. I will look into them.


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

A shoulder holster works really well in a seated position. Also keeps gun up while pants are down in rest room.:mrgreen:


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

That storage compartment at the bottom of the car door, I clipped on an IWB holster in it. So the gun's between the door & driver's seat & out of view. Being left-handed this works great but maybe a little awkward for right-handers. I don't leave my gun there, I've had 2 cars & a truck broken into since 2010. FWIW I also clipped an IWB holster onto my bed frame so anyone looking in my night stand won't find my house gun there.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Blackhawkman said:


> I put my Glock 19 in the center console of my F150. CCW means concealed carry warrant. Ya just have to conceal it in a safe place....not a cup holder in plain sight. Also...*YOU are the CCW holder not any passenger in your vehicle.* YOU have to secure your weapon EVERY WHERE you go. I have to carry my gun with me....like when I go in a store when my wife is waiting in the truck. I am the CCW holder NOT my wife so I'm responsible for the firearm. Hey try a cross draw holster? What pistol do you Conceal carry? Take Care


I'm glad I live in Arizona where it doesn't make any difference who's in the vehicle as long as that individual is not a prohibited possessor as described by law. As for me? I always have the weapon on my person and would never leave it in the vehicle while unattended.

In some states where the gun has to be registered and listed on the permit it would be illegal for the permit holder to be in possession of any weapon that is not legally registered to them. Either in a vehicle or on their person. New York is one of those states.


----------

